# to be good enough to eat



## Rouanne

Ciao, sono nuova del forum e vorrei sapere la vostra opinione su quale sia la traduzione più appropriata per le espressioni:

-to kick someone's ass
-to be good enough to eat

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## MAVERIK

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ciao, sono nuova del forum e vorrei sapere la vostra opinione su quale sia la traduzione più appropriata per le espressioni:
> 
> -to kick someone's ass
> -to be good enough to eat
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti!


 
Ciao e benvenuta .

Puoi farci vedere il tuo tentativo ? Sicuramente qualcuno poi ti aiuterà , se ce ne sarà bisogno , naturalmente.


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ciao, sono nuova del forum e vorrei sapere la vostra opinione su quale sia la traduzione più appropriata per le espressioni:
> 
> -to kick someone's ass
> -to be good enough to eat
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti!


Benvenuto/a Rouane. E buona regola fornire il tuo tentativo e successivamente la gente aiuterà. Così anche te ti cimenterai nella traduzione. Provaci. Tanto nessuno ti prende in giro.
Buona giornata
Scusa Mav, ma non avevo visto.


----------



## rom_itn

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ciao, sono nuova del forum e vorrei sapere la vostra opinione su quale sia la traduzione più appropriata per le espressioni:
> 
> -to kick someone's ass
> -to be good enough to eat
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti!



To kick some ass si può tradurre come fare il culo a qualcuno oppure rompere le ossa a qualcuno.


----------



## MAVERIK

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Benvenuto/a Rouane. E buona regola fornire il tuo tentativo e successivamente la gente aiuterà. Così anche te ti cimenterai nella traduzione. Provaci. Tanto nessuno ti prende in giro.
> Buona giornata
> Scusa Mav, ma non avevo visto.


 
Di niente . Due è sempre meglio che nessuno.


----------



## Rouanne

Ma certo! Scusate se sarò poco signorile, purtroppo si tratta di un test che mi ha mandato un'agenzia....
Io ho pensato a "mandare al diavolo", per restare sul soft, se no "mandare aff....qc" o "spaccare il c...a qc". Quanto a "good enough to eat", propenderei per qualcosa del tipo "sei proprio un bel bocconcino"....


----------



## Rouanne

ok, scusate tanto, devo ancora imparare!


----------



## Mack the Knife

Good enough to eat...could be _buono come il pane_ (it is idiomatic, indeed)


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ma certo! Scusate se sarò poco signorile, purtroppo si tratta di un test che mi ha mandato un'agenzia....
> Io ho pensato a "mandare al diavolo", per restare sul soft, se no "mandare aff....qc" o "spaccare il c...a qc". Quanto a "good enough to eat", propenderei per qualcosa del tipo "sei proprio un bel bocconcino"....


Grandioso. Ci sei. Dipende dal contesto. Poi "sei un bel bocconcino mi piace proprio tanto". E meglio di quello che avevo in mente.
Welcome


----------



## MAVERIK

rom_itn said:
			
		

> To kick some ass si può tradurre come fare il culo a qualcuno oppure rompere le ossa a qualcuno.


 
Penso più "prendere qualcuno a calci /pedate nel culo "


----------



## Rouanne

Grazie, sei molto gentile....il contesto è il seguente: un uomo che fa un apprezzamento su una donna, o meglio, la sua donna...ciao!


----------



## Rouanne

Non è detto in quel senso, si tratta di un "complimento" fatto da un uomo ad una donna....


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Grazie, sei molto gentile....il contesto è il seguente: un uomo che fa un apprezzamento su una donna, o meglio, la sua donna...ciao!


Ciao Rouanne,
"Sei peoprio un bel bocconcino" è bellissimo. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## MAVERIK

Ci scrivi la  frase intera ?


----------



## Rouanne

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Grandioso. Ci sei. Dipende dal contesto. Poi "sei un bel bocconcino mi piace proprio tanto". E meglio di quello che avevo in mente.
> Welcome


 Aiuto, non ci capisco niente.....ma sto imparando! volevo dire Grazie, sei molto gentile


----------



## Rouanne

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Ci scrivi la frase intera ?


 
Ok, le frasi sono queste:
 
"Man, I am gonna kick someone's ass today, just watch out!"
 
"Kate, baby! Yer lookin' good enough to eat!"


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ok, le frasi sono queste:
> 
> "Man, I am gonna kick someone's ass today, just watch out!"
> 
> "Kate, baby! Yer lookin' good enough to eat!"


 
"Guarda, oggi prenderò qualcuno a pedate, stai a vedere"
"Kate, tesoro! Sei proprio un bel bocconcino!"


----------



## MAVERIK

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Ok, le frasi sono queste:
> 
> "Man, I am gonna kick someone's ass today, just watch out!" / Amico , spaccherò il culo di qualcuno oggi , stai a vedere !
> 
> "Kate, baby! Yer lookin' good enough to eat!" / Kate , bambina, sembri un bel bocconcino .


 
Aspetta conferme dai nativi ..

Edit :Scuda Dush per l'incrocio.


----------



## Dushnyoni

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Aspetta conferme dai nativi ..
> 
> Edit :Scuda Dush per l'incrocio.


Di niente Mav


----------



## Rouanne

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> "Guarda, prenderò qualcuno a pedate, stai a vedere"
> "Kate, tesoro! Sei proprio un bel bocconcino!"


 
Perfetto! La seconda frase è proprio identica alla mia , e la prima mi piace molto, anche se eviterei l'uso del futuro, che dici? per esempio: "oggi prendo a pedate qualcuno, stai attento"


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Perfetto! La seconda frase è proprio identica alla mia , e la prima mi piace molto, anche se eviterei l'uso del futuro, che dici? per esempio: "oggi prendo a pedate qualcuno, stai attento"


 
Certo che si può usare anche il presente" ma se è un romanzo od un dialogo cinematografico, opterei per il futuro. Questione di gusti. Tuttavia stai attento mi sembra poco adatto. E vero che watch ot vuol dire stai attento ma in questo contesto sicuramente sta per "stai a vedere". Altrimenti suona come se stessi minacciando il tuo interlocutore o come se all'improvviso ti rivolgessi alla persona che stai per prensere a calci nel sedere.
Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Mack the Knife

Insisto con _sei buona come il pane_...sei un bel bocconcino mi sa troppo di film degli anni 60 ambientato nel mondo della mala...


----------



## Rouanne

grazie mille a tutti e due !!!


----------



## Dushnyoni

Mack the Knife said:
			
		

> Insisto con _sei buona come il pane_...sei un bel bocconcino mi sa troppo di film degli anni 60 ambientato nel mondo della mala...


Sei buono come il pane mi sembra che significhi in italiano che qualcuno è un buonacione nel senso che non farebbe del male ad una mosca


----------



## Rouanne

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Certo che si può usare anche il presente" ma se è un romanzo od un dialogo cinematografico, opterei per il futuro. Questione di gusti. Tuttavia stai attento mi sembra poco adatto. E vero che watch ot vuol dire stai attento ma in questo contesto sicuramente sta per "stai a vedere". Altrimenti suona come se stessi minacciando il tuo interlocutore o come se all'improvviso ti rivolgessi alla persona che stai per prensere a calci nel sedere.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro.


 Sì, ma infatti è una specie di minaccia che il personaggio fa al suo interlocutore, perchè prima dice: "che vuoi? Non mi parlare, amico, non ho ancora preso il caffè"....


----------



## MAVERIK

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Sei buono come il pane mi sembra che significhi in italiano che qualcuno è un buonacione nel senso che non farebbe del male ad una mosca


 
No , lo diciamo spesso alle ragazze ! Molto poco cortese,  ma usato .


----------



## Rouanne

Mack the Knife said:
			
		

> Insisto con _sei buona come il pane_...sei un bel bocconcino mi sa troppo di film degli anni 60 ambientato nel mondo della mala...


Sì, lo so, hai perfettamente ragione!


----------



## Dushnyoni

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> No , lo diciamo spesso alle ragazze ! Molto poco cortese, ma usato .


Ok. Grazie mille. Che ne dite di "ti mangerei?" Sconfinerebbe nella pornografia?


----------



## Mack the Knife

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Sei buono come il pane mi sembra che significhi in italiano che qualcuno è un buonacione nel senso che non farebbe del male ad una mosca


 
I see your point, and I agree that this phrase could have the meaning you pointed out, but in that case it will be _sei buono come *un pezzo* di pane._

_Sei buona come il pane _means definitely you are really cute.


----------



## Rouanne

Mi è venuta un'idea, che ne dite di "sei proprio una visione!"...


----------



## MAVERIK

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Ok. Grazie mille. Che ne dite di "ti mangerei?" Sconfinerebbe nella pornografia?


 
Non credo proprio .


----------



## Dushnyoni

Mack the Knife said:
			
		

> I see your point, and I agree that this phrase could have the meaning you pointed out, but in that case it will be _sei buono come *un pezzo* di pane._
> 
> _Sei buona come il pane _means definitely you are really cute.


Grazie Mac. Ho imparato una nuova. In dieci anni non l'ho mai sentito. C'è sempre da imparare


----------



## Mack the Knife

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Grazie Mac. Ho imparato una nuova. In dieci anni non l'ho mai sentito. C'è sempre da imparare


 
Servo Vostro...You are most welcome, my friend


----------



## Saoul

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Grazie Mac. Ho imparato una nuova. In dieci anni non l'ho mai sentito. C'è sempre da imparare



Neanche io in trentadue, veramente. 
Le espressioni sono due, se non sbaglio, e diverse.

Mario è un pezzo di pane.
Mario è un bonaccione che non arrecherebbe danno o disturbo a chicchessia.

Maria è buona come il pane.
Maria è un bocconcino alla quale il 90% degli uomini arrecherebbe vistoso disturbo in continuazione! 

L'espressione: "E' un bocconcino!" personalmente non mi dispiace, e non la trovo così moderna da sembrare fuori luogo, ma è effettivamente un po' "particolare". Ti mangerei, non è pornografica! Siamo capaci di fare molto di peggio, per cui mi sembra quasi delicata, se non addirittura poetica!


----------



## Rouanne

Scusate...che ne pensate di "sei proprio una visione?


----------



## Mack the Knife

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Scusate...che ne pensate di "sei proprio una visione?


 
Poetic, indeed, but quite unusual...and the link with the idea of eating has been lost.


----------



## Saoul

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Scusate...che ne pensate di "sei proprio una visione?



Se il contesto è quello degli hippy figli dei fiori, mi piace. Al di fuori di quel contesto, no! 
Però Rouanne si parla proprio di gusto personalissimo. Come modo di dire è assolutamente corretto.


----------



## Dushnyoni

Rouanne said:
			
		

> Scusate...che ne pensate di "sei proprio una visione?


Dopo la storia del buono come il pane non voglio buttarmi in interpretazioni strane ma mi suona come una frase pronunciata da qualcuno in preda di aall'uso di una sostanza di poco ortodossa


----------



## Mack the Knife

Sei una visione celestiale...but the colloquial, "oral" meaning is lost


----------



## Saoul

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Dopo la storia del buono come il pane non voglio buttarmi in interpretazioni strane ma mi suona come una frase pronunciata da qualcuno in preda di aall'uso di una sostanza di poco ortodossa



 Vedi il mio riferimento ai figli dei fiori! 

Ma un caro e vecchio "sei un babà"? (non solamente partenopeo, ormai) o "sei un pasticcino!"?


----------



## Rouanne

ok ragazzi, credo che opterò per il bocconcino, grazie mille a tutti, semmai ci sentiamo dopo!


----------

